# Si vous aimez les vieux Macs, ne cliquez pas ici !



## cham (8 Juin 2013)

Je vous avais dit de ne pas cliquer, j'espère que vous avez l'estomac bien accroché !   

Par ici les images : http://www.macworld.com/article/2028167/abandoned-apples.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

Elle fait plutôt mal au coeur, celle avec tout les G3 en milles morceau.
Le Color Classic, ainsi que l'Apple ][ aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

J'avais déjà vu ça, mais c'est rien comparé à tous ces Mac qu'Apple a fait détruire et enterrer ! Heureusement, nous sommes encore quelques uns à les chouchouter !


----------



## Vivid (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et enterrer !




enterrer? au sens propre?  non !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> enterrer? au sens propre?  non !?



Si, dans un grand trou, et recouvert avec des pelleteuses et bulldozers, mais c'étaient des Lisa, en fait !



> En 1989, Apple demande à Sun d'arrêter la commercialisation du Lisa, et enterre les 2700 derniers exemplaires dans un champ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2013)

Les fous. Je n'ose même pas imaginer si ils faisaient encore ça aujourd'hui...
Mac, Lisa, Apple X, "PC" ou autre, le recyclage, ça existe.
Et puis, ils aurait pu donner tout ça des associations, écoule ou autre. ou les leurs bradé.

Mais si je ne me trompe pas, pour l'Apple ][, Apple avait proposer une offre "d'échange" aux possesseurs d'Apple I , non?
Si c'est bien le cas, je suppose que ces pauvres machines symboliques et aujourd'hui, bien plus que collector, ont dû être détruites :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

Hodd Dellatho a dit:


> Mais si je ne me trompe pas, pour l'Apple ][, Apple avait proposer une offre "d'échange" aux possesseurs d'Apple I , non?
> Si c'est bien le cas, je suppose que ces pauvres machines symboliques et aujourd'hui, bien plus que collector, ont dû être détruites :/



Vu qu'on ne recense aujourd'hui plus que deux Apple I en état de fonctionner (dont au moins un après restauration), ça parait assez probable (mais bon, j'imagine que s'ils s'étaient doutés du prix où ils s'échangent ces temps ci, ils s'en seraient mis un ou deux de côtés ) !


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

bah dis donc, on va bientôt être riche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> bah dis donc, on va bientôt être riche !



Pourquoi ? Tu en as un troisième ?


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu en as un troisième ?



Hélas non, mais même les vieux Macs vont valoir de l'or le jour de notre retraite ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Hélas non, mais même les vieux Macs vont valoir de l'or le jour de notre retraite ...



Tu crois ? Alors c'est au poil, dans 8 mois, je suis riche ! :king:


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu crois ? Alors c'est au poil, dans 8 mois, je suis riche ! :king:



Euh ... j'aurais du dire pour ceux qui étaient encore jeune dans les années 80 ...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Euh ... j'aurais du dire pour ceux qui étaient encore jeune dans les années 80 ...




comme moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Euh ... j'aurais du dire pour ceux qui étaient encore jeune dans les années 80 ...



En 1980, j'avais 27 ans, c'est pas très "vieux", ça, quand même


----------



## jonson (12 Juin 2013)

Toutes ces machines sont obsolètes depuis longtemps, mais un recyclage plutôt qu'un abandon pur et simple aurait été bien venu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Toutes ces machines sont obsolètes depuis longtemps, mais un recyclage plutôt qu'un abandon pur et simple aurait été bien venu.



Tu sais, au moment ou ce genre de machine devient obsolète, en général, elle passe rarement pour un "collector", pis une fois qu'on les a presque toutes détruites, les rares survivantes deviennent très prisées, c'est toujours comme ça, et pas que pour les ordis.


----------



## jonson (12 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais, au moment ou ce genre de machine devient obsolète, en général, elle passe rarement pour un "collector", pis une fois qu'on les a presque toutes détruites, les rares survivantes deviennent très prisées, c'est toujours comme ça, et pas que pour les ordis.



C'est tout à fait vrai, mais ça fait quand même mal au coeur.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En 1980, j'avais 27 ans, c'est pas très "vieux", ça, quand même



Ha donc tu as pas encore fini tes 51 ans de cotisations alors ...    (désolé l'état n'a plus de sous).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ha donc tu as pas encore fini tes 51 ans de cotisations alors ...    (désolé l'état n'a plus de sous).



Non non, moi, mon dossier est bouclé, c'est mars 2014 à taux plein &#8230; Toi, par contre, 51, 61, 71, on ne sais pas trop  &#8230;


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, moi, mon dossier est bouclé, c'est mars 2014 à taux plein &#8230; Toi, par contre, 51, 61, 71, on ne sais pas trop  &#8230;



C'est plutôt en ce moment que c'est dur, le baby boom de 45 est à la retraite. Perso j'en ai encore pour 25 ans de boulot donc ce problème n'en sera plus un ... et avec toutes les saloperies dans l'environnement ta génération va bien vivre un peu moins longtemps, non ? Allez un petit effort, fini ton assiette Spanghero et tes boulettes Ikea   :rateau:


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est plutôt en ce moment que c'est dur, le baby boom de 45 est à la retraite. Perso j'en ai encore pour 25 ans de boulot donc ce problème n'en sera plus un ... et avec toutes les saloperies dans l'environnement ta génération va bien vivre un peu moins longtemps, non ? Allez un petit effort, fini ton assiette Spanghero et tes boulettes Ikea   :rateau:





 je retourne à ma 60ème année de travail avant la retraite...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> C'est plutôt en ce moment que c'est dur, le baby boom de 45 est à la retraite.



Pas encore tout à fait, il est censé avoir duré jusqu'à 55-57, j'en fais parti, né moins de 8 ans après l'armistice (voir 7 ans et demi si on se réfère à la capitulation des japonais


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les rares survivantes deviennent très prisées, c'est toujours comme ça, et pas que pour les ordis.


Tu veux dire que tu vas bientôt devenir un collector ? 

pataper, pataper


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu vas bientôt devenir un collector ?
> 
> pataper, pataper



Non, je ne suis pas un "rare survivant" !


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas un "rare survivant" !



Tu n'es pas l'enfant d'un japonais qui se serait rendu dans les années 50 ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tu n'es pas l'enfant d'un japonais qui se serait rendu dans les années 50 ?  :rateau:



Non, mes parents ne se sont jamais rendus (au japon) !


----------

